# Circuito control velocidad y giro para motores cc



## VAMAFE (Ene 28, 2010)

Alguien me puede enviar un circuito impreso, con foto de placa base y componentes para controlar la velocidad y giro de un motor de corriente continua para aplicarlo a una incubadora que necesita el volteo de huevos cada 8 horas.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Tu consulta esta rayando en los limites de NO HACER NADA y ESPERARLO TODO. Si quieres ayuda debes aportar. Dinos, por ejemplo, la referencia del motor, cual es la velocidad del mismo, que aparato vá a mover el motor ? (detalles mecanicos). Salu2.


----------



## electro_02006 (Feb 3, 2010)

hola vamafe en eso tiene razon tecnogirl necesitas aportar datos tecnicos para poderte ayudar por ke asi no mas no sabemos cuantos motores vas a usar a ke voltaje corriente cuantos huevos van hacer ojala y puedas dar mas datos para poderte ayudar


----------



## ibdali (Feb 7, 2010)

con un puente "h" lograras hacer el cambio de giro del motor 

lo de la velocidad, cuando des mas datos................................


----------



## VAMAFE (Feb 7, 2010)

El motor es de 12 voltios de corriente continua. Tiene 900 rpm. 
He visto en foro electronica unos esquemas para reducir la velocidad de los motores, habia dos: uno para motores mas pequeños y otros para motores mas grande. En esos ejemplos venian el esquema, las pistas de la placa base  y los componentes puestos en sus sitios. Esto era solo para el control de velocidad. Lo del giro es a traves de un puente H.
Lo que yo quiero es que en el esquema de control de velocidad, vaya incluido el puente H. Te envío un archivo adjunto para que veas lo que yo quiero. Gracias


----------



## ibdali (Feb 7, 2010)

dime la potencia que deseas manejar(motor), de eso depende mucho......................


----------



## VAMAFE (Feb 8, 2010)

La potencia que se necesita es de 5 o 6 watios, ya que lo que va a mover es una bandeja de huevos.
No sé si lo he dicho, este circuito es para que actue auomaticamente el giro para una parte y para la otra cada cierto tiempo. Es decir, a las 12 horas girara para la derecha, a las 18 para la izquierda, a las 24 horas hacia la derecha de nuevo, a las 6 horas hacia la izquieray, a las 12 horas empieza el nuevo ciclo.
 Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## ibdali (Feb 8, 2010)

el circuito que cargaste mas arriba te sirve para controlar lo del tiempo, siempre que te fijes que la regulación sea la correcta.

Ahora, si la salida del 555 la amplificas en corriente para manejar unos Mosfet, estos te sirvirían para controlar el puente "H".

Supongamos, en un estado alto(1) envías la señal a los mosfet para que el motor gire a la derecha.
En un estado bajo(0), podrias negar la salida con una compuerta inversora y desde ahi amplificas en corriente y manejarias los otros dos mosfet para el giro a la izquierda.

De esta forma, con la frecuencia del 555 tendrás.

En estado 1: Los mosfet activados para el giro a la derecha, y los mosfet de giro a la izquierda desactivados.

Enestado 0:Los mosfet desactivados para giro a la derecha, y los mosfet de izquierda activados.

De esta forma con la oscilación del 555 cambiarías el ciclo de giro del motor.

Los mosfet que necesitas son pequeños ya que tu dices que necesitas manejar solo 6w, busca alguno que te venga bien, puedes utilizar los de una fuente de pc.

Ahora, para el control de velocidad podrías hacer una fuente regulada, esta le entregaría la tensión a los mosfet y por lo tanto controlarías la velocidad de giro. Si necesitas el diseño de la fuente regulada busca en el foro que hay vario circuitos.

Realmente es un circuito muy sencillo, espero que me hayas comprendido, sino, te tendría que subir un esquema, pero creo que esta claro.


----------



## VAMAFE (Feb 8, 2010)

Men encantaría que me mandases el esquema, si no te es de mucha molestia. en cuanto a la placa base y los componentes que se necesitan si me mandas el circuito impreso te lo agradeceria., ya que no estoy muy enterado de esto de la electronica. un saludo


----------



## ibdali (Feb 8, 2010)

ya te hare el diagrama cuando tenga un tiempo, pero el PCB no, te toca tambien hacer algo!!!!!!!!!
saludos!!!


----------



## hernan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mira, yo te recomiendo que hagas algo parecido a lo que dijo idbaldi, el problema que encontre ahi fue en la fuente regulable para bajarle la tension a los mosfets, si el motor consume 5 o 6 watts, estamos hablando de una corriente de arranque.. digamos importante.. para no sobreexigir el 555, yo haria una etapa excitadora con transistores npn bc548 y luego los mosftet para no tener riesgos de quemarlos, aunque sea dificil.
Volviendo al tema, en vez de cambiarle la tension de alimentacion, ya que podria ocacionar problemas con el tema del corte y la saturacion de transistores, te diria que utilices un PWM armado con un 555, cambiandole el valor medio de alimentacion  al motor, ya que es la forma de variarle la velocidad de giro a un motor de continua.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 9, 2010)

VAMAFE dijo:


> La potencia que se necesita es de 5 o 6 watios, ya que lo que va a mover es una bandeja de huevos.
> No sé si lo he dicho, este circuito es para que actue auomaticamente el giro para una parte y para la otra cada cierto tiempo. Es decir, a las 12 horas girara para la derecha, a las 18 para la izquierda, a las 24 horas hacia la derecha de nuevo, a las 6 horas hacia la izquieray, a las 12 horas empieza el nuevo ciclo.
> Un saludo y muchas gracias


 
Aja, entonces hay un mecanismo de balancin ademas del motor. Seria interesante que enviaras una foto o esquema del mecanismo. Quiza se pueda hacer mas facil... Salu2.


----------



## VAMAFE (Feb 9, 2010)

Muchas gracias ibdali, espero tu diagrama, ya me las arreglare con algun programa para hacer el circuito de la placa base. Un saludo


----------



## ibdali (Feb 9, 2010)

si queres seguir el consejo de "hernan1" tambien esta bien. La regulación de velocidad también se puede hacer con un PWM y realmente sería la forma mas correcta.

en "a" iría la saluida del 555 y en "b" la salida negada.


en "+" iria el voltaje, para controlar la velocidad puedes utilizar la fuente regulada, en este caso con la fuente regulas el voltaje en "+" y de esa forma controlarías la velocidad del motor.

ahh, no use mosfet, para avaratar el precio.


----------



## carmant (Jun 28, 2011)

Mira esto por si te sirve
http://perso.wanadoo.es/insecon/volteo/volteo.html





ibdali dijo:


> si queres seguir el consejo de "hernan1" tambien esta bien. La regulación de velocidad también se puede hacer con un PWM y realmente sería la forma mas correcta.
> 
> en "a" iría la saluida del 555 y en "b" la salida negada.
> 
> ...


----------

